# disco dancing



## ThaiChardy (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anyone know a place that does 70's and 80's disco music to have a dance to in Bangkok


----------



## Warridge (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi ! You have Country Road on Soi CowBoy


----------

